# The lick Rusty Cooley borrowed from Shawn Lane and Plays Very Often



## MetalMike (Feb 9, 2007)

I tabbed out what I consider to be Rusty's most overused lick alongside Shawn Lane's version of that same lick. It's a parallel diminished shape and isn't all that difficult to play but sounds kinda cool. The end of the guitar solo in war cry conveys this idea very nicely. It's a nice start for those trying to get into playing in the style of RC. You can get it up to or close to Rusty speed quickly.

Edit: Since this is on topic, I thought I'd post some transcriptions of excerpts from various "super shredders" that I've either tabbed out myself or gathered.

I haven't finished tabbing out 'The Never' yet.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Feb 9, 2007)

Interesting.

Whoa! Now there are 4! I only saw one before...

Friday night shut-in guitar night is getting more and more fun! Thanks brah!


----------



## johnw (Feb 9, 2007)

Is that guitarpro or what? I can't seem to view them. Thx


----------



## OzzyC (Feb 9, 2007)

johnw said:


> Is that guitarpro or what? I can't seem to view them. Thx



its in powertab format
download it


----------



## johnw (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks OzzyC


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 10, 2007)

You can transpose powertab to guitarpro by going in File > Import > Powertab

Do most of you guys use powertab or GP here? I might try to tab out alot of Marty Friedman licks/tendencies and post them here


----------



## OzzyC (Feb 10, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> You can transpose powertab to guitarpro by going in File > Import > Powertab



seeing as he couldnt read it i suppose he had neither....and if im wrong it doesnt hurt to have both


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 10, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> seeing as he couldnt read it i suppose he had neither....and if im wrong it doesnt hurt to have both



I figured he meant it as he has guitarpro but for some reason it wasnt working on his version by just saving it and trying to open it normally, but oh well.


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 10, 2007)

I'd say most people use Powertab as it's free. I use Guitar Pro as I think it has better features and it opens Powertab files. If anyone knows a way to convert Guitar Pro files to Powertab it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 10, 2007)

I use Guitar Pro 5 because it has alot of useful features, a great interface, and it's free...er I mean...I'm not a pirate, I paid good money for it.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 10, 2007)

Good stuff dude!

That stretchy diminished fingering does creep up a lot in both Lane and Cooley's solos, but fortunately there are plenty of ways to vary it.


----------



## Wiz (Feb 17, 2007)

yeah the sweeping in riders seems pretty hardcore.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 19, 2007)

MetalMike said:


> I tabbed out what I consider to be Rusty's most overused lick alongside Shawn Lane's version of that same lick. It's a parallel diminished shape and isn't all that difficult to play but sounds kinda cool. TheI haven't finished tabbing out 'The Never' yet.



a) the best way to shred like rusty is to get his instructionals. No really. Ive been using them for a month or two and for some reason whenever I shred I start using his patterns. Of course ive always been into the Gilberty sequenced stuff anyway, the only new things here is using sevens and moving across lots of positions

b) your Riders intro is tabbed out accurately except for that the notes at the end are eighth note triplets (i THINK) to maintain the same time signature as the previous arps but fit all the notes in (this is where he moves across positions/switches shapes with the same arpeggio)


----------

